# ca not sticking on edges



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 1, 2011)

turned a piece of rosewood burl but the CA wont stick on edges by the bushings or the ca lift,like water leaking under the edges.put 20 coats of ca and the edges still not sticking even after 20 coats.i'm frustrated.i did the same on a buckeye and is fine.the HRB, might be too oily i guess.
any takes?


----------



## studioso (Apr 1, 2011)

were the bushing new? maybe they still had some grease or silicon on them that got onto the wood...


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 1, 2011)

The first coat sticks to the wood.  After that each coat sticks to the one beneath it--so after the first coat, sand down if it is not sticking.


----------



## Andrewsignore (Apr 1, 2011)

i always clean my bushings with thinner and let them dry before i use them for the first time to remove any contaminants


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm going to try to wipe it down with acetone good and let it dry for a few hours then overnight,then try the finish.i tried to wipe it down with accel. and its clean but i'm not satisfied with the result.let see.


----------



## GregHight (Apr 2, 2011)

If I'm going to do a CA finish on wood, I always use CA thin on the ends to seal it and it works every time.  Nothing worse than getting a beautiful CA finish that gets a watermark under it.

I usually put a light coat of BLO on the bushing and mandrel to keep from gluing the pen to it. That also keeps it from chipping the finish on the end when you are taking it off the lathe.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 4, 2011)

i've see in some videos people put wax on the bushings,and i wonder if the wax gets to the blank causing the ca not sticking either.somebody here sales the plastic bushings for c/a finish. someone post the link please.
:wink:thank you for the response guys.


----------



## bgio13 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the Eliminator bushings from johnnycnc. These might be what you are looking for and can find them here http://penturnersproducts.com/index....07f3509241a926 
I use them and am very happy with them, hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 10, 2011)

problem solved, i wasn't cleaning my bushings,(thank you eric). just want to share it, wipe the bushings down and the blank with acetone and it will remove the ca off the bushings,that little simple step gave me tha hell of problem for so long and it was right on my nose.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 10, 2011)

I was having the same problem.  When I put extra CA on it got worse.   I found that i was gluing the blank to the bushing and when I gave the bushing a little wrap to separate if from the blank the CA would crack lose.   Sometimes in a favorable spot, sometimes not.   I now use my parting tool to remove the CA from the bushing prior to taking off the lathe.


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 11, 2011)

Shannon said:


> I was having the same problem. When I put extra CA on it got worse. I found that i was gluing the blank to the bushing and when I gave the bushing a little wrap to separate if from the blank the CA would crack lose. Sometimes in a favorable spot, sometimes not. I now use my parting tool to remove the CA from the bushing prior to taking off the lathe.


use an exacto knife or razor blade.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 11, 2011)

surfflyfish4stripers said:


> Shannon said:
> 
> 
> > I was having the same problem. When I put extra CA on it got worse. I found that i was gluing the blank to the bushing and when I gave the bushing a little wrap to separate if from the blank the CA would crack lose. Sometimes in a favorable spot, sometimes not. I now use my parting tool to remove the CA from the bushing prior to taking off the lathe.
> ...



With the lathe on or off?   I may stick with the parting tool as it seems to be working well.


----------



## studioso (Apr 11, 2011)

I use an exacto knife... With the lathe off!!!  Damhikt. 

"I've been told" that if you use an x-acto knife while the lathe is running it might catch and give you a nice spiraling line straight through your 20 fresh coats of ca...


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Apr 13, 2011)

heres what i experienced, i tried the steps in honduran rosewood the wood just don't like the CA, i tried another piece of wood and right on wet micro,so the deal is the hrb.i cleaned it good with acetone but i don't think i cleaned it enough.


----------

